# Abi Logo ..hilfe..blockaade =(



## Gpac (28. November 2007)

Hey Leute,
hab nen Problem.. Hab ne Skizzem vom Logo (Das mir gefällt)
jedoch habe ich beim umsetzen grad irgendwie Probleme damit..
irgendwie wirkt es nicht so wie es, es tuen sollte!.
Die Farben und auch sonst irgendwie...irgendetwas
Kann mir einer helfen?! bzw Tipps geben!? 

(Zum Logo insgesammt : Die Stuffe macht viele Disko veranstalltungen)

PSD : http://www.a9z.de/preview.php?file=3ff142ded4ac00c1ef141eabc.rar

Danke im Voraus
aleks


----------



## axn (29. November 2007)

Also auf den erten Blick fällt auf, dass dieser Hintergrund hinter der Schrift über proportioniert ist. Der nimmt den Blick auf die Diskokugel..

mfg

axn


----------



## fluessig (29. November 2007)

Es fehlen halt die schönen Überschneidungen am K, ausserdem ist die Diskokugel viel zu detailliert und dadurch wirkt pkötzlich alles ganz anders dimensioniert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. November 2007)

Und die Schrift ist insgesamt zu dick. In der Skizze sind viele Striche eben viel dünner wordurch es "dynmischer" wirkt. Und eben das mit der Diskokugel. Und bei soviel Realismus müsste sie sowieso spiegelnd sein. Also mehr Abstraktion bitte.


----------



## shadowmonkz (30. November 2007)

evtl. mal bei graffis den schriftstil abschauen


----------



## Gpac (30. November 2007)

Erstmal : Danke für die vielen Vorschläge  Das mit der Kugel stimmt wirklich... der Kontrast war einfach zu groß im gegensatz zu der Schrift... Aber bei dem K werd ich noch verrückt hab da schon 2 std dran gesesen ...wird aber nichts =( könnt ihr mir spezifisch zum K noch ein paar tips geben!? Den wenn ich den knick nach hinten mach sieht das ganze eher aus wie ein R !.

Dankeee und viele Grüße
Aleks =)

PSD -> http://www.datafilehost.com/download.php?file=876668cd


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Mach den unteren "Strich" so wie auf der Vorlage, also oben dünner...(sorry, hatte erst ein paar Stunden Typo).


----------



## esterhazi2 (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du mit dem Logo soweit fertig bist, kannst Du es übrigens bei http://www.abi-logo-contest.de einstellen und dich der Kritik und einer Jury stellen  es ist ein wettbwewerb über das beste Abi-logo 2008.


----------

